
Jeff Bezos’ Blue Origin Heads to Florida to Take on Elon Musk’s SpaceX - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/15/jeff-bezos-blue-origin-heads-to-florida-to-take-on-elon-musks-spacex/
======
ChuckMcM
Have we crossed the point where more private money is going into space flight
than government money? Always makes me wonder what would happen if one of
Russia's Oligarchs decided to build their own rockets.

